# sliders for ranch riding



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

NO, they won't do anything for his self carriage.
Minimal sliders can help the horse do a stop from speed, if you are showing in some version of a reining pattern, but only if he is at the point in stopping where he is ready for sliders
Minimal sliders also won't affect his ranch riding or trail .
What exactly does that ranch riding consist of?
In Ranch horse versatility, here in Alberta, Ranch riding is just a pleasure class, so don't know why you would need sliders.

Home Page - Alberta Ranch Horse Versatility Association

I guess, since there is a stop, perhaps a small slide will look impressive, versus just a square stop? Don't know, as I have never shown in it

Here are the specifications far as Ranch horse versatility in Alberta, for Ranch Riding

'Ranch Riding
The ranch riding class shows the horse's ability to move at working speed with a rider. Horses will be shown individually at 3 gaits - walk, jog, and lope - in each direction. Horses will also be asked to reverse, stop, and back. The Judge must ask for an extended jog and lope in at least one direction. A horse will be given credit for travelling with its head held in a normal position, ears alert, and moving a natural speed for the gait requested. Credit will also be given for smooth transitions between gaits, maintaining the gait requested, and keeping the correct lead."

The pictures on the site, do show the hroses getting into the ground a bit, in the stop, so I guess that is the reason


----------

